# Need some advice from the pros



## Once Bitten (Oct 15, 2021)

Early this year I had my roof replaced by a large, well-known company in my state. Paid a premium price for upgraded shingles, full rotten wood replacement, and warranty.
After demanding they correct the poor workmanship done with the fascia (example pics 1 & 2), I assumed that the worst was over.
We had a 4 point inspection done a few months later, and below are a few samples of what we found.
Sent some sample pics to them, and they agreed to patch any leaks in a few weeks.
Thoughts? Comments?


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Looks like shitty work. Did they use a sub contracted crew? And how does it look from the outside?


----------



## Once Bitten (Oct 15, 2021)

roofermann said:


> Looks like shitty work. Did they use a sub contracted crew? And how does it look from the outside?


This was their 'best crew covering central Florida', but they couldn't be bothered to sweep for nails.
Outside looks reasonable, but I'm not the expert.
That's why I'm asking for comments.


----------



## KJB420 (Jul 29, 2017)

This looks like it was done by a complete amateur. They don't know how to miter fascia boards, they don't know how to cut properly the 2in on each side of the ridge you need to vent it oh, they used fasteners that were too long oh, they didn't read hook the duck working back up. My advice find a roofing company or contractor that knows how to do all those things and hire them right away don't use the same contractor cuz it's just going to mess it up more


----------



## Once Bitten (Oct 15, 2021)

This work was performed by FHIA in January of this year and the rotted wood has yet to be corrected as we approach the new year.
They claim to be in the top 20 roofing companies, and "...the Florida roofing contractor you can trust."


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

I hate to say this, but it might be time for legal action. That said, if you personally know any lawyers, a firmly worded registered letter on a law firms stationary can work wonders. Good luck going forward.


----------

